# Nachgefragt: Fristen beim Amtsgericht



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

Im April 2002 hatte ich 2 Dialereinwahlen und die Sache hat sich langsam hochgeschaukelt.
Aktueller Stand:
Das zuständige Amtsgericht hat vom Kläger (die Telefongesellschaft) eine erneute Stellungnahme für die Forderung (Mahnbescheid mit Widerspruch ist schon gelaufen) angefordert.
Jetzt sind 5 Monate in Land gegangen -> keine Reaktion.
Welche Fristen müssen in diesem Fall eingehalten werden ... wann kann ich die Sache als abgeschlossen getrachten?


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2003)

Leider hat es keine materiellen Auswirkungen, ob der Anspruch rechtzeitig begründet wird oder nicht.

Du als Anspruchsgegner könntest allerdings einen Termin zur mündlichen Verhandlung beantragen. Ob das allerdings Sinn macht?!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*Fristen ....*

Soll das heissen, die können sich jetzt ruhig 1-2 Jahre Zeit lassen, bis man bei der Anwaltskanzlei mal wenig zu tun hat um dann Ihre erneute Forderungsbegründung abschicken (ich werde nix tun, das ist klar)?


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2003)

*Re: Fristen ....*



			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Soll das heissen, die können sich jetzt ruhig 1-2 Jahre Zeit lassen, bis man bei der Anwaltskanzlei mal wenig zu tun hat um dann Ihre erneute Forderungsbegründung abschicken (ich werde nix tun, das ist klar)?


So sieht es wohl aus. Wobei sich dann die Frage stellt, welche Wirkung ein derartiger status quo auf die Verjährung hat bzw. welchen Erfolg eine "Wiederaufnahme" des Streitverfahrens nach dem "eigentlichen" Ablauf der Verjährungsfrist hätte.  :roll:


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

Das Gericht kann eine Frist setzen. Das solltest Du beantragen. Wird innerhalb der Frist nicht geantwortet, werden spätere Eingänge nicht mehr przessrelevant.


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2003)

Der Jurist schrieb:
			
		

> Das Gericht kann eine Frist setzen. Das solltest Du beantragen. Wird innerhalb der Frist nicht geantwortet, werden spätere Eingänge nicht mehr przessrelevant.


Ja? Aus der ZPO geht dies aber nicht hervor.


----------



## Der Jurist (24 Oktober 2003)

Im Prozess kann das Gericht Fristen festlegen http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/283.html.

Wenn auf einen Mahnbescheid nur Widerspruch eingelegt wurde und die ander Seite nicht reagiert, kannst Du Antrag auf mündliche Verhandlung stellen.

Dabei empfiehlt es sich bereits den Schriftsatz mit der Verteidigung beizufügen.


----------



## AmiRage (24 Oktober 2003)

Ok, allerdings muss dafür vom Anspruchsgegner zunächst selbst ein Termin für eine mündliche Verhandlung beantragt werden. Außerhalb dieser mündlichen Verhandlung besteht aber doch keine Möglichkeit, oder?


----------



## Teleton (24 Oktober 2003)

AmiRage schrieb:
			
		

> Ok, allerdings muss dafür vom Anspruchsgegner zunächst selbst ein Termin für eine mündliche Verhandlung beantragt werden. Außerhalb dieser mündlichen Verhandlung besteht aber doch keine Möglichkeit, oder?



So stehts jedenfalls in 697 ZPO alte Fassung (ob sich da was bei der Neureglung geändert hat weiss ich nicht)

1) Mahnbescheid
2) Widerspruch 
3) eine der Parteien stellt Antrag auf strittiges Verfahren wird damit Kostenschuldner und zahlt die restlichen Gerichtskosten=Abgabe an zuständiges Gericht
4) Geschäftsstelle Gericht fordert mit Frist zur Begründung auf 697 I ZPO
5) Begründung kommt nicht fristgemäß
6) Antragsgegner beantragt mündl. Verhandlung
7) Vorsitzender Richter bestimmt Termin und fordert gleichzeitig mit Frist zur Begründung auf 697 III ZPO
8a) Begründung kommt=normales Verfahren
8b)Begründung kommt nicht = Abweisung im Termin als unzulässig(strittig u.U.sogar als unbegründet)
8c) Begründung kommt nach Fristablauf = Verspätungsregeln gelten u.U.deshalb Abweisung

Gruß
Teleton


----------



## KatzenHai (24 Oktober 2003)

@Teleton: Durch die ZPO-Novelle hat sich hieran nix geändert.

Aaaber:
Der Mahnbescheid "hemmt" die laufende Verjährung des Anspruchs (§ 204 BGB, hier Abs. 1 Nr. 3). Diese Hemmung endet, wenn sechs Monate lang nichts passiert, also keine der Parteien den Prozess betreibt (§ 204 Abs. 2 Satz 2 BGB).

Wenn also z.B. zwei Tage vor Eintritt der Verjährung Mahnbescheid zugestellt wird, tritt die Verjährung nicht ein. Wird dann Widerspruch erhoben und sechs Monate lang kommt von keiner der Parteien der Antrag zur Überleitung an das Streitgericht, läuft die Verjährung wieder los - und zwei Tage später hat der Anspruchsgegner die Einrede der eingetretenen Verjährung (§ 214 BGB) zur Seite. 

Wer jetzt als Anspruchsgegner den Antrag auf Überleitung stellt, kann nur gewinnen  8)


----------



## Teleton (24 Oktober 2003)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> @Teleton: Durch die ZPO-Novelle hat sich hieran nix geändert.



Danke, gut zu wissen, war echt zu faul nach dem neuen Text zu suchen.



			
				KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Aaaber:
> Der Mahnbescheid "hemmt" die laufende Verjährung des Anspruchs ...



Bei einer Verjährungsfrist von 2 Jahren ( § 8TKV ) gerechnet ab dem nächsten 1.Januar der der Rechnungsstellung folgt (201 BGB a.F.) + 6 Monate Hemmung (für jede Prozeßhandlung ? also MB, Zahlung Kosten, Antrag streitiges Verfahren,Einreichung Begründung) läßt sich ein Streit ja locker auf 4-5 Jahre ziehen. Und wenn dann ein negatives Urteil vom BGH kommt, na Prost

Schönen Feierabend
Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (24 Oktober 2003)

*noch zu den Fristen ....*

@Katzenhai:

Das Antrag auf Abgabe an das zuständige Streigericht wurde von der Gegenseite Mitte Januar gestellt.
Dieses zuständige Gericht hat nach der Klage-Begründung und dem folgenden Widerspruch meines Anwalts eine erneute Begründung angefordert (ist das üblich?) - vor 6 Monaten halt.

Welche Fristen addieren sich denn nun für die Verjährung - also ab wann wird jeweils gezählt?


----------



## KatzenHai (25 Oktober 2003)

Wenn die Klägerseite seit sechs Monaten keine (weitere) Klagebegründung einreicht, obwohl Ihr eine Klageerwiderung vorgelegt habt, würde ich durch den Anwalt zwei Zeilen schicken lassen:

1. Antrag auf kurzfristige Anberaumung einer mündlichen Verhandlung

2. Ankündigung, jeden weiteren Vortrag der Gegenseite als verspätet zu rügen, also das Gericht zu bitten, diesen wegen unentschuldigter Prozessverzögerung nicht mehr zur Entscheidungsfindung heran zu ziehen.

Wenn eure bisherigen Argumente einen Sieg bedeuten würden, macht das Sinn. Wenn ihr natürlich bisher Verlierer wärt - aussitzen, bis Verjährung eintritt - wie Teleton postete, kann das natürlich dauern ...


----------

